# Acer Microphone (Vista)



## Conshine (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi there, new to this forum, Hello Everybody.

I have just purchased an Acer 7720G Gemstone Laptop with Vista Home Premium on it and I don't have any microphone detected even though it's located at the top of the screen next to the webcam?

I have been to the icon in the taskbar and looked at the options and it says that there are speakers (Realtec HD Output) but when I click on the 'input' all I can see is 'line in' and no option for the built in microphone?

Do I just need to update the Realtec HD driver or does anybody know the best one to install to get the mic working as I don't want to have to but a plug in one?

Many thanks, 

Ben

Great site by the way, loads of good Info. :smile:


----------



## ajikumar (Sep 11, 2008)

Conshine said:


> Hi there, new to this forum, Hello Everybody.
> 
> I have just purchased an Acer 7720G Gemstone Laptop with Vista Home Premium on it and I don't have any microphone detected even though it's located at the top of the screen next to the webcam?
> 
> ...


----------

